# What Must-Have Item Is Your Next Prepping Purchase?



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Interested in reading what your next must-have prep item is.

Mine is a portable Big Buddy Propane Heater.

They usually go on sale this time of year....

What is on your wish list??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I want a large cast iron wood/coal stove, with water heater incert


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

1. Amazon.com: Aquamira Frontier Emergency Water Filter System: Sports & Outdoors
2. Amazon.com: Gerber LMF II ASEK - Coyote Brown Bx: Sports & Outdoors
3. Men's Quick-dry Cargo Pants - Duluth Trading

Nothing fancy, I lack some really basic stuff and I am working towards it slowly but surely. I am particularly slow at acquiring gear because I feel the need to be scrupulous in what I select.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Really trying to concentrate on food related items and medical related items.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Shelving for my storage container is next on my prep list.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Stovepipe chimney kit for my new woodburner and need to get my two boys some new bigger cold weather boots.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Winning lottery ticket. That would speed up my prep purchases. :grin:

On a serious note. I'm looking at generators.


----------



## esaf (Apr 25, 2013)

Freeze dried food, water purification, emergency lighting - those are my 3 key items.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My next big purchase will be corn meal and wheat.
we are down to just 100 lbs of corn meal and we only have 250 lbs of wheat left in the pantry. 
We got sugar and honey last month along with some canned goods.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Tread Mill

Treadmill motors will generate DC current to charge batteries. Put it on a water wheel or a wind mill or a bike frame and get free power.


----------



## SuburbanSurvival (Apr 27, 2013)

More focusing on food related items, as they are important


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

For me, items required to produce food are as or more important than mere storage of food, though to an extent both are necessary. 

So, traps, ammo, techniques, alternative firepower (slingshot, arrow, etc), gardening and farming equipment, storage (canning supplies, salt, smoker, etc), and ability to procure and produce water are high on my list.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Because of the current political climate all of my investments are presently firearms related. Next is either a Remington 870 tactical or a Mossberg 590 shotgun. I set aside the annual dues to join a local firing range last week ($60.00) and I'm slowly building ammo. I can only afford a box at a time but I recently took the plunge and bought 1K rounds of cheaper 7.62x39 for the AK.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Water is the most important thing in life but once you have that sorted then food and shelter are next.
Some food items that anyone can store - they don't spoil.
1. salt - buy it in bulk bags, not only is it cheaper that way but it is easier to store.
2. Sugar and honey - can't spoil and is available in bulk. Be careful how much you buy from one place though because the ATF tracks large purchases of sugar because it is used to make alcohol.
3. peanut butter - again it doesn't spoil and is a good source of both protein and oil - two necessities in your diet.

The rest require care in storage for large amounts over long periods of time.
Dry goods - Beans, flour, wheat, corn meal all require dark, cool and very dry conditions to store well. We try to keep a years supply on hand at all times.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually peanut butter has a short shelf life compared to grains, but good thoughts anyway.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Montana Rancher,
Peanut butter has an expiration date of just over a year, stores at room temperature and doesn't require special conditions. Grains need to stay dry and dark which makes it difficult for some to store. Not everyone has a place to store foods like that in their homes. If grain gets wet it either sprouts or molds, If it has light it may sprout and then mold. Peanut butter is easy compared to the grains and other dry goods. I do store red wheat, corn, and beans but I have a good storage system and the room to do it. Not everyone has.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Some very good input from the forum members.

The reason I put this thread out for comment was I thought it would be helpful to see what others are thinking about adding to their piles or stashes, or just putting on their wish lists. 

Plus, if you are thinking about a gift for a prepper friend, this might give people some decent ideas. 

I just added a swivel rifle bipod to my wish list - went to the range and discovered the wooden tables are actually out of level (so I shot off sand bags instead) but I want a swivel bipod now.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

More ammo. Sitting on 1000+ rnds but want more


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I need lots of stuff: Water filtration system, more ammo! I really don't have much., more food, a hatchet for my BOB - you never know how long it will take to get to the BOL. It all depends on what the scenario is. Plus, hatchet is handy for lots of stuff especially for camping. Sure could have used it on the North Shore this summer. More people to group with. I'm working on finding like-minded people, but it is a very slow process.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Just ordered a food dehydrator a couple days ago to start makin stuff!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Interested in reading what your next must-have prep item is.
> 
> Mine is a portable Big Buddy Propane Heater.
> 
> ...


Be sure to buy a hose and filter so you can hook it up to 20LB cylinders ( grill size). Much cheaper than buying 20 1LB cylinders.

Mr. Heater 75,000 BTU 12-Foot Propane Hose Assembly #F273702:Amazon:Home & Kitchen
Mr. Heater Fuel Filter for Portable Buddy and Big Buddy Heaters #F273699:Amazon:Home & Kitchen


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

lgustavus81 said:


> Just ordered a food dehydrator a couple days ago to start makin stuff!


Skip the beef jerky recipes. Been there tried that. BLEH!! 

Apple slices though? NOM! NOM!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> Interested in reading what your next must-have prep item is.
> 
> Mine is a portable Big Buddy Propane Heater.
> 
> ...


Don't buy what they say about it being an "indoor" heater. _Their are GREAT little heaters_. Used to use mine all the time for ice fishing up north. Unless we left both end doors half open in the shanty the fumes start burning your eyes BAD! We also tried using a dual burner propane stove for heat in there and had no more problems with fumes from it. Just had watch out for the open flame!


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Skip the beef jerky recipes. Been there tried that. BLEH!!
> 
> Apple slices though? NOM! NOM!


I actually like making jerky in them myself. I'll leave the fruit stuff to the wife!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Gonna pick up some freeze dried food to supplement some of my food rations.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Trying to get emergency sanitation squared away. I live in an urban area, with a small back yard and cement-like decomposed granite at 16" deep - so a slit tench latrine is out. Researching other alternatives. My goal is to be able to do four months without leaving the property in a no running water / no electricity situation. Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A worm farm. Worms consume their own body weight in food each day. Red worms are the fastest growing and so make the best for farming. You will need to stock some lime to keep the PH levels correct in your farms but other than that and having several pounds of worms you are good to go.
You can sell the worms, the worm waste as fertilizer and get by without a septic system.


----------



## TMCertified (May 8, 2013)

My next must have item is a Return to Home Bag for my wife now that she is starting a new job. Read about some good options in the new OFFGRID magazine. Really good if you haven't seen or heard about it yet. Anyways, putting one of these together for her so while she is at work she will have a bag to get her back to the house in case craziness happens that prevents her from driving. I don't even have the bag yet, so it will be getting the backpack, water, food, medical kit, small arms, and other odds and ends.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Berkey and deep well hand pump.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My wife was canning some pickles and dillybeans we grew and didnt really have a place to put it all with her canning goods,we didnt have any useful lumber around so, I spent 50 bucks and got us a stable shelving system to put together and store the goods in the basement which is cool and dark.we put foamboard we had lying around on top of the canned items to keep the tops from getting dusty,etc.other than canning and storing,I actually found some 5.56 at our WM last week.it takes time but you can prep with small amounts of money every month.anxiously awaiting the tomatos and other goodies we are growing in our small plot.It was experimental,we wanted to see what will grow where we are and came up with some pretty good results,good ideas for next year about what to plant and where to place our frames.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

I need a camel back container for my get home bag. Also need to beef up the emergency kit for the car. All I really have at the moment is jumper cables.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

What size bladders are you looking for? I have been having a hard time coming up with 3L bladders that aren't the mondo sized mouth opening.


----------



## cxt1890 (Aug 31, 2013)

I was able to find most of my basic gear at survivorsworld.com , Although I am still building my kits, with the info I find on these forums.


----------

